# Upgrading Home Theater



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I am considering upgrading my basement home theater. First priority is a new sub to replace the Sony sub I have now. Second priority is either add two surround speakers or move my current front speakers to surrounds and add 3 bookshelf speakers for my front stage. dimensions are 27 ft deep x 15 feet wide with 6.5 foot ceilings (acoustic tile)

If I could talk my wife into $800 total or just $300 for a sub only. What would you guys suggest. I would prefer all bookshelf speakers. I would consider 5 or 6 of all the same speakers and sell the front stage. I do like my current energy speakers and would keep them.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

For $300 you could make a fantastic sub if you are willing to put in some effort. Parts express makes it really easy they will sell you a driver and a knock down box and you just glue it together, finish it to your liking, and then drop the woofer in and done. The picture is kinda rough but they are a pair of 18in subs I built for $1000 total plus about 4-5 hours of my time... and you can feel them in my driveway!


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

check out the M1's (for your speakers) that CraigSub is now selling. $100 a piece - and you won't find a better speaker anywhere near that price. Here is a link to the thread with details. I have 6 in my theater and they have been terrific.

Regarding subwoofers, he is selling some too but I don't have experience with them (yet). I have read plenty of people who love them tho... big bang for the buck


----------



## phipp01 (May 12, 2010)

Stretch your budget a few hundred more and get 3 M1's, and an SVS SB-2000. I highly recommend the M1's, I bought two for a fab shop I was working in and they certainly held their own. If I was building a system for under $1500 5 M1's would be an easy first choice. If I had the cash laying around right now I would grab 5 right now. Recently purchased the SB-2000 and its a great sub! Definitely would buy another one or SVS product with no hesitations. So move the front two to rear duty, up your budget a few hundred and you'd have a decent HT system.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I very nearly bought the NXG BAS-500 sub based on reviews. Good bargain and in your budget.


----------

